
Show HN: Search your thoughts with a voice journal - soheil
https://app.loverino.com/
======
brudgers
Is there a story about it's development?

~~~
soheil
Can you be more specific? I saw some people needing to search their voice
journals and started this project since we already had the main components for
it: voice recognition and search.

~~~
brudgers
I noticed that the link has been submitted several times recently. I was
wondering why you care so deeply about the project, how it was developed and
where it might go...

...I'm being selfish as that's the sort of thing I find more intellectually
interesting than a combination of two things I knew we already had...and since
I don't keep voice journals it's about the only hope of finding something
interesting.

Not that that's a reason to tell your story.

~~~
soheil
Every time I submit it, several new people see the link and try it out. I also
keep adding new features every few hours so I'd like to see how that
translates to traction. Sorry if it seems spammy. Thanks for your reply, I
really appreciate any feedback. Voice journals may not be the ultimate use
case but that's what came to my mind first.

The story is simple. I originally started the company with the goal of
archiving radio shows by creating a simple website for every show that signed
our contract, we would then monetize it with Google ads. Then gradually
decided to add automated transcript to the shows. Once we created our own
transcript engine thought maybe another source of revenue would be to just do
transcripts for any spoken audio and not just for our radio show archives.
Hence this new product. Still looking for a product market fit, so completely
open to any feedback.

~~~
brudgers
It looks like the "Show HN" from yesterday was flagged dead. Maybe, there's
something in the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Anyway, the story about the development of the product is more interesting _to
me_. It's the type of thing I come to Hacker News to read about. There are
lots of other channels where I can get product daily product announcements.

Good luck.

